# Cost of living in Playa Del Carmen



## banat4 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey! 

We're a family of 4 from Canada and live the 'middle-class' life I guess. Cook our own food from the market, have internet, cable, phone, two pets, car etc.

Could someone have an approximate digit with how much it would cost to live there considering a more relaxed lifestyle as opposed to always going out etc.

Input from a few people would be really appreciated. Thanks a bunch.

Cheers!


----------



## angieburge15 (Jul 21, 2016)

hello! I love playa Del Carmen! You will find it growing like crazy. I live about 30 minutes south of Playa(as everyone calls it) I can give you my idea on approximate in USD For a family of four. you could find a decent place to rent in PDC for 1200 plus utilities, so I'd say 1500. Cost of food would be around 500 a month. Gas depends but at least about 300 a month. So I'd say that if you had 3000 usd per month you would live fine!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

angieburge15 said:


> hello! I love playa Del Carmen! You will find it growing like crazy. I live about 30 minutes south of Playa(as everyone calls it) I can give you my idea on approximate in USD For a family of four. you could find a decent place to rent in PDC for 1200 plus utilities, so I'd say 1500. Cost of food would be around 500 a month. Gas depends but at least about 300 a month. So I'd say that if you had 3000 usd per month you would live fine!


Angie, how close to the beach would this typical $1,200 per month apartment be, and how much does distance from the beach affect rental prices? Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

angieburge15 said:


> hello! I love playa Del Carmen! You will find it growing like crazy. I live about 30 minutes south of Playa(as everyone calls it) I can give you my idea on approximate in USD For a family of four. you could find a decent place to rent in PDC for 1200 plus utilities, so I'd say 1500. Cost of food would be around 500 a month. Gas depends but at least about 300 a month. So I'd say that if you had 3000 usd per month you would live fine!


A couple of questions: do Mexicans call Playa del Carmen "Playa" or is that what foreigners call it? Are the prices you're quoting for living expenses in US dollars or Mexican pesos?


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> A couple of questions: do Mexicans call Playa del Carmen "Playa" or is that what foreigners call it? Are the prices you're quoting for living expenses in US dollars or Mexican pesos?


It appears angieburge15 is quoting in USD.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Angie did write USD and usd in two places in her post.......

Since the OP was so vague it is difficult to give cost of living, when they say a family of 4 I guess there are 2 parents and 2 children but are the children 5 and 7 that might have high education costs or are they 15 and 17 who will eat their budget up.....With the internet now a days anyone can go to real estate sites and see what rentals are going for or go to the Walmart weekly ads to see food prices....


----------



## angieburge15 (Jul 21, 2016)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Angie, how close to the beach would this typical $1,200 per month apartment be, and how much does distance from the beach affect rental prices? Thanks.



You can find one on many facebook pages. I can list some for you. A lot of the time the price will be quoted in pesos. The 1200 may not get you right on the beach, but definitely within walking distance. As I said Playa is booming! There are two huge malls, two walmartsl, Sam's club, Home Depot, etc. we have starbucks, at&t, baskin robbins, etc The best thing I like about PDC is that you have a good mix of American stores, but still have an endless amount of Mexican mega stores and mom and pop. We have two Chedraui, Soriana, City Club, list goes on! I love being only 30 minutes from them. It's like a dream come true. Playa is an international destination so you will find so many different kinds of restaurants, Italian, argentine, etc. Street tacos are my favorite though. 

Here are some facebook pages to look at:

Real estate for Expat & Locals in Playa del Carmen
Expats Real Estate Mayan Riviera
Rentas en Playa
Playa del Carmen: Trabajo, Ventas y Rentas


----------



## angieburge15 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello there! The expats & locals both call Playa del Carmen "Playa"


----------



## angieburge15 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello! I was quoting basic necessities. Food, gas, rent, utilites. Schooling does vary. There are many homeschoolers/worldschoolers and many private schools in the area! I have seen private schools vary from 200-400 USD per child per month. The Montessori school my children went to for a year was 200 per child per month.

Hope this helps


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Angieburge, Remember these folks are Canadian so a private school that would cost 200 to 400 USD would for them be $261 and $523 x 2 per month,correct?


----------



## banat4 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone. Hopefully we hear some more. As for which currency, definitely USD. I can do the math to CND.


----------



## banat4 (Sep 16, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> Angie did write USD and usd in two places in her post.......
> 
> Since the OP was so vague it is difficult to give cost of living, when they say a family of 4 I guess there are 2 parents and 2 children but are the children 5 and 7 that might have high education costs or are they 15 and 17 who will eat their budget up.....With the internet now a days anyone can go to real estate sites and see what rentals are going for or go to the Walmart weekly ads to see food prices....


Most stuff priced there from what I understand is USD and MXN so that's what I meant, just didn't think I needed to include that. I definitely mean the US dollar, yes. As for kids, both are in their 30's so no need for any sort of school etc. Thanks for the help


----------



## angieburge15 (Jul 21, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> Angieburge, Remember these folks are Canadian so a private school that would cost 200 to 400 USD would for them be $261 and $523 x 2 per month,correct?


I don't know any prices in Candian, just USD. I have enough to keep up with on the peso/dollar!


----------

